# civic vs. sentra



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

tel me what you guys think of this...im not quite sure where it belongs though


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14SXTreme said:


> tel me what you guys think of this...im not quite sure where it belongs though




It belongs on another forum... no street racing posts are allowed here.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I would have like to see another se-r kicking some hondas butt....... unless is the contrary


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well from the title i will restart this thread with a new "topic"

this is the "sentra se-r against the civic si" on a track and in your personal preferance. dont turn this into honda bashing though, honda rocks just as hard as nissan, they just have a few more bad apples than nissan.

ok, the se-r has more TQ than the honda si, but the si's suspension is superior (honda suspension in gerenal) so it boils down to what type of person are you? im a big fan of brute force and my ser gives me a kick in the pants every time i drive it. also the allure of having a convo with some one and they ask your car and you say "nissan se-r" and you get a "whats that?" is very nice :thumbup: the down side to an se-r or any nissan is the re-sale value is not even close to being at hondas level. the honda has the v-tec with is quite a system and it makes more power with a smaller displacement engine (at the cost of TQ though!) and finding parts for a civic is not like finding waldo <aka, parts for nissan)

what do you think? they both have their ups and downs i have them about level, but the price is the breaker for me. buying an se-r for 1950 is awsome :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> well from the title i will restart this thread with a new "topic"
> 
> this is the "sentra se-r against the civic si" on a track and in your personal preferance. dont turn this into honda bashing though, honda rocks just as hard as nissan, they just have a few more bad apples than nissan.
> 
> ...


 well the only reason i dont like hondas is A.more rice boys tend to think they're fast and B.worked on them for 4 years and all they do is break, almost like a dsm run very good for a month and then booom. and C.i have yet to hear a honda that doesnt tick, its like at 60k miles it hits a switch and then its tick tick tick tick.....you get the point 
just my 2 cents

Don

edit: also the main reason i love nissan the the car we have that we almost cant have and the fact that you can ask almost anyone and they know the sky is badass. but honda has the s2k and thats it. and you can buy them here.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> edit: also the main reason i love nissan the the car we have that we almost cant have and the fact that you can ask almost anyone and they know the sky is badass. but honda has the s2k and thats it. and you can buy them here.


and who makes the NSX? :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Honda cars are great, some of the people that rice them out make them not so great. The ratio of riced out hondas to nissans is like 50:1 ... I think that's what a lot of people mean by they don't like Honda. 


Plus.. there's just something rare about Nissan's..


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> and who makes the NSX? :thumbup:


 yeah but its not rare i've seen at least 10 to the one sky and plus you can buy nsx over here anyway so whats the fun in that.

Don


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

vtec is wicked
but i like nissan almost as much
i see nissan vs honda all the time at my local drag strip
it usually depends on who can shift
i love it when a cocky driver misses a shift, then i know when he gets out of the car he'll be a lot nice to other drivers.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> you can buy nsx over here anyway so whats the fun in that.
> 
> Don


call me an odd bird, but i see that as a plus for honda.


----------

